# Addison's Disease



## Kim64 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, my name is Kim. I have 2 dogs. My 11 year old Cairn Terrier has always been in good health. My 3 year old basset hound, Duke, was Dx with Addison's disease a year ago this March. He is on daily pred and every 25 day Percorten V injections. He is currently on his 3rd round of an antibiotic for a staph infection. We are reducing his pred dose to see if that is the reason for the recurrent staph. His Addison's was dx after he went into crisis mode, which often is the way Addison's is found. He was very sick. We got him well, and then about 3 months ago my son's friend left part of a ham sandwich (wrapped in a paper towel) on our end table. Duke found it before anyone else. Two days later we ended up in the ER with bloody diarrhea! He recovered from that all except for a soft stool. The vet had me put him on a light food, and he firmed right up. So, currently we are working on getting rid of the staph, finding a working lower dose of pred, and I am trying to find a good dog food for him. If anyone else is dealing with canine Addison's, I would certainly like to hear how you manage the disease. 

Kim


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I would highly encourage you to do a search on yahoo groups to find a canine addison's group. I know they have one if you do a search for it.

Good luck!


----------



## Kim64 (Dec 30, 2008)

*AD Group*

Yes, I do belong to an Addison's support group online. They are very helpful, but I haven't found anyone there to be very passionate about dog food. I am just trying to do my homework and see what I can learn about Addison's as well as dog food from any great sources I can find.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Tell us what the nutritional requirements are for Addison's dogs (low fiber, high fiber, protein, etc.) and we should be able to help recommend some good foods for you.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Kim64 said:


> Yes, I do belong to an Addison's support group online. They are very helpful, but I haven't found anyone there to be very passionate about dog food. I am just trying to do my homework and see what I can learn about Addison's as well as dog food from any great sources I can find.


I encourage you to look for the yahoo group entitled The possible canine-nutrition. It is run by a licensed canine nutritionist, she's dealt with helping people find a program for cancer dogs, addisons, among other things. GREAT group and she's a great person a well.


----------



## Kim64 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Addison's Food Requirements*



rannmiller said:


> Tell us what the nutritional requirements are for Addison's dogs (low fiber, high fiber, protein, etc.) and we should be able to help recommend some good foods for you.


The vet has not given specific criteria. Duke had an intestinal episode due to eating a ham sandwich my son's friend left within reach of Duke--who spotted it before anyone else. He ended up with bloody stools and an overnight stay in the hospital. Long story short, he recovered but still had loose stools. The vet had me put him on a light diet for fiber to firm him up and it worked. Now we are having recurrent skin staph infections. The vet wanted to try an elimination diet for allergy purposes. However, I think his prednisone dose is too high. So we are starting with reducing pred. before the elimination diet. However, talking about his food and thinking of his coat, etc., I started looking into the food myself and found I am feeding him junk! 

That was a long way around the track to answer your question, wasn't it! I am looking for something that benefits Duke as a dog and as a dog with a compromised immune system due to Addison's. 

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Kim64 (Dec 30, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> I encourage you to look for the yahoo group entitled The possible canine-nutrition. It is run by a licensed canine nutritionist, she's dealt with helping people find a program for cancer dogs, addisons, among other things. GREAT group and she's a great person a well.



Awesome! This sounds like exactly what I need! Thanks so much:smile:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I would really encourage you to seek the advice of a licensed canine nutritionist in your area who is qualified to give you a balanced diet, especially given your dog's disease. I personally feed my girl who is immune compromised Natural Balance and I bounce between Lamb and Rice and Duck and Potato and going to be trying Venison and Sweet Potato here in a day or two, along with a daily multi-vitamin and she's done really well, but she does not have Addison's so I would be reluctant to give any advice given your delicate circumstances. Best advice I can give you over a computer is to speak with a licensed canine nutritionist in your area.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Kim64 said:


> Awesome! This sounds like exactly what I need! Thanks so much:smile:



You're welcome! Let me know if you are not able to find it for some reason.


----------

